# Micrometer Carriage Stop



## Stan (Jul 21, 2008)

With all the suggestions for carriage stop, I might as well add mine. Made from a yard sale mic but with new mics at $9.00 it is not expensive and easy to make. Just hacksaw off the required piece and make the rest to fit your lathe.

I use it regularly to cut, bore or drill (with drill bit on tool post) to specified depth. Set the stop short of where you want to be, make the first cut and then measure and adjust the mic to the exact spot you want. Making repetitive cuts is a no brainer then.

If threading to a certain point and using the compound to advance the tool, you can adjust the mic after each cut to compensate for the right to left movement of the compound when you advanced it

No shiny paint in my shop, the tools get used.


----------



## Mcgyver (Jul 21, 2008)

Stan, very simple and effective. your shop is like mine, lathes and shiny paint are like the romances of youth. great while it lasts, but not for long.


----------



## sparky961 (Jul 21, 2008)

There are plenty of knowledge sources that tell you to be very careful with your lathe/mill ways - even to the point of telling you not to set your tools on them.

Although I really like the simplicity of these designs that clamp onto the ways, is there not the risk for damage here? Perhaps a really simple solution would just be to use a much softer metal, like Aluminum?

-Sparky


----------



## Stan (Jul 21, 2008)

sparky961: Mine is made out of aluminum but only because I like working with aluminum. It is easy to cut and easy to bring to size with a good finish.

I don't think there is any risk using something like a carriage stop on the lathe bed. Cast iron is pretty tough stuff. You can damage it by dropping things on it but it is easy to stone the burrs off and it is as good as new. The one thing you don't want on your lathe bed is abrasives and that includes stuff like cast iron cuttings.

In another thread I said that if you routinely work to 50 millionths you need equipment different than hobby shop class. If you are a hobbyist, use your equipment. You may grow out of it but you will not wear it out.


----------



## sparky961 (Jul 22, 2008)

Stan  said:
			
		

> If you are a hobbyist, use your equipment. You may grow out of it but you will not wear it out.



Good advice. Sometimes it's a bit crippling when you're afraid to do something for fear of damaging the stuff you've spent plenty of money and time on! Then, you never truly get to enjoy the full use of it either though... 

-Sparky


----------



## Mcgyver (Jul 22, 2008)

sparky961  said:
			
		

> There are plenty of knowledge sources that tell you to be very careful with your lathe/mill ways - even to the point of telling you not to set your tools on them.
> 
> Although I really like the simplicity of these designs that clamp onto the ways, is there not the risk for damage here?



bulldozers and high heeled shoes. my micrometer stop is made of cast iron, for that matter so is the tailstock and carriage and they don't damage the ways. reason is, the load is spread over a big area, low psi, like the bulldozer going across some soft ground. Some tool, hardened and carelessly placed or jostled with its edge having an area of contact of maybe only a few sq thou is potential very high psi, maybe enough to cause a very small bruise....that's the lady in high heels sinks into the dirt. good idea not to use the ways as storage but the mic stop wont hurt it if the surfaces are clean


----------

